

Ask HN: forums built in python - terpua

Recommendations? Looking for clean and minimalist UI. One that uses MySQL is a plus.
======
bockris
I thought that the pocoo guys were doing one but it seems to have fallen by
the wayside.

<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Pocoo/0.1>

<http://dev.pocoo.org/hg/pocoo-main/>

They don't even show it in their project list anymore but it might be a good
starting point.

<http://dev.pocoo.org/>

~~~
plaes
Well, pocoo guys stopped its development a while ago.

Fortunately they are working on a new one called Inyoka which can be seen live
<http://ubuntuusers.de/> , but they have some stuff to resolve with it before
it can be open sourced (IIRC, some theme-related things...)

------
samueladam
Found those links but never used any of them.

<http://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ForumAppsComparison>

[http://yvan.seth.id.au/Entries/Technology/Code/Django_Forum_...](http://yvan.seth.id.au/Entries/Technology/Code/Django_Forum_Software.html)

The pocoo team used to have a BBS software but I believe they dropped that
project.

